# WORCESTER MA: Adult female rats for adoption



## Chillzone68 (Jul 22, 2012)

I have become overwhelm by all my animals after recently getting a job taking care of animals plus school. I have 7 female rats, i would love to get down to two or three, any one interested?

Two are albino females, one has a brown nose though.
Two are grey/black and white
two are partially hooded rats
one is orangey beige


























































They are all friendly except, they can not be added to any rat groups. They only like each other and hate all other rats. Trust me, one of my rats lost half a toe thanks to this.


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

Spayed or intact?


----------



## Chillzone68 (Jul 22, 2012)

Intact


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

The one with the brown nose isn't albino, she's a Him/Siamese, and she's gorgeous. She's exactly what I've been looking for... Let me ask, what are their names and are you looking to adopt them out in pairs?


----------



## Chillzone68 (Jul 22, 2012)

unlikelyfather said:


> The one with the brown nose isn't albino, she's a Him/Siamese, and she's gorgeous. She's exactly what I've been looking for... Let me ask, what are their names and are you looking to adopt them out in pairs?


 The one with the brown nose is baby, otherwise known as bad rat. I am looking to adopt them out in pairs, but it is not a necessity. She does not really accept new rats into her group, so she would have to go as a pair.The other rats names are Yogie (albino), Harley (B&W), Annabelle (G&W), Zelda (silver and white partial hooded dumbo), sora (orange/tan), baby (albino w/ brown nose) and Cabella (partial B&W hooded)


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh, so SHE'S the infamous bad rat!


----------



## Chillzone68 (Jul 22, 2012)

Lol, I call her bad rat because she can be a bit of a bully to my submissive rats. The two dominant rats I have Yogie and Cabella keep her inline.


----------

